# 1969 Schwinn Stingray Deluxe in Ohio



## OldBikeGuy77 (Jul 1, 2018)

https://columbus.craigslist.org/bik/d/1969-schwinn-stingray-deluxe/6629728272.html












Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

